# Handy link to have around .....



## PEI Pat (28 Jan 2006)

I pasted this link in a previous post, but thought I'd paste it here separately. Once on the site, click onto FEPP Links on the side bar. There are some pretty good links there for various military veh. All the best.

PEI Pat

http://www.roscommonequipmentcenter.com/


----------

